# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Cafe >  linux server hosting service

## ant2ne

I might be shopping for a service to host an ubuntu server. probably 2 cores 50 gig hd and 8 gig ram. But with potential to upgrade. I will also need a static IP. It wont see heavy traffic. Does anyone have experience with and recommend a hosting service?

----------

